# Ladies, I am so confused..pls give ur opinions



## northangie (Aug 22, 2013)

Hello ladies, I am new to this forum and need your opinion and want to know if I am overreacting. I'll tell you little bit about myself, we have been married for 15 years and so far things have been good. We don't hide anything from each other basically no secrets. My husband is very reserved, doesn't talk much and doesn't have many friends either. He loves photography and recently he told me that he joined the photography club to keep himself busy. Later he said its a nude photography. Since I found out I am feeling very confused and disturbed...I mean I trust him, he never cheated on me but still I am just not feeling good about it. He said he knows his limits which he will never cross....Am I am overreacting???????or thinking too much???????Please help


----------



## MambaZee (Aug 6, 2013)

I'd need more information from him. Is it both genders in the nude? If it's only women, who else is present while he takes pictures? I know I'd be bothered if my H took nude photos of a woman and it was only the two of them there. Is the photography done in class? I wouldn't be bothered if it was in a classroom setting, but one-on-one would make me uneasy. I say ask more questions.


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

He didn't tell you it was a nude club at the same time he told you he joined a club?

He didn't run joining this club by you before he joined?

From whom did he learn of this club?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## clipclop2 (Aug 16, 2013)

Look, if it were my husband I would say absolutely not. There are plenty of clubs that don't involve naked women. To me, this is over the top and unneccessary. 

Rule of enthusiastic agreement. Look it up. 

If he has to tell you he knows limits, that means there is temptation. Nobody should test their limits. Everyone has moments of weakness.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## joygirl (Aug 19, 2013)

Why not tell him you'd like to join as well?

Goose and gander...


----------



## hopelessromantic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

Leaving out the detail of it being a "nude" group would suggest to me that he knew something was wrong with it, or that it was inappropriate. I'd tell him you want to go to the next meeting and see how he reacts.


----------



## northangie (Aug 22, 2013)

Thank you for the response! He told me after his first shoot about joining the club. Its not a one on one meeting, the way he explained that its usually for 4 hours and all photographers take turns to shoot with the model. He is telling me that I am overreacting, get over it....photography is his passion and regardless I like it or not he will continue to do it. As per him, nudity is only part of the photography and I am being narrow minded. I should get over it....So I made him promise that he will never do one on one shoots with the models or anything private.
Am I doing the right thing?


----------



## northangie (Aug 22, 2013)

Its a photographers club and this club specialize in nude photography.


----------



## norajane (Feb 7, 2012)

> He is telling me that I am overreacting, get over it....photography is his passion and regardless I like it or not he will continue to do it.


He can be passionate about photography, but why does it have to be nude women?

I'd be upset that he spoke to me the way he is speaking to you. Get over it? Maybe you can take up nude modeling and tell him to get over it.

If he were at least a little bit understanding of your concerns, then maybe you could feel more comfortable about it. But the fact he is just dismissing you is something that would cause me to feel even more concern that I would have to begin with. Your H seems to have zero compassion for how you are feeling and if he doesn't give a crap, then I would have trouble trusting him.


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

Haven't you asked this before?

If you haven't there was another women with the exact same problem.

For me the answer would be I hope he enjoys his hobby while being single.

This wouldn't fly with me.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

If he wants to practice nude shots with his camera....take your clothes off and model for him in your own home. Wear your sexiest high heels and a string of pearls as accessories....don't forget your sexy smile too. 

Just my suggestion.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Well...is he passionate about photography? What is it that draws him to this subject matter specifically?

I'm no prude and I think the human body is limitless in it's beauty. Have always been drawn to black and white nudes so I get where he's coming from.

But in the absence of prior history of passionate photo taking...this sounds like a wanking club!


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Anon Pink said:


> But in the absence of prior history of passionate photo taking...this sounds like a wanking club!



That is funny Pink!!!! :rofl:


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

Ask if you can go too. If this is a very serious artistic club and the models are used to modeling for artists and photographers, chances are they probably aren't really attractive.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Thanks INTD... Always a pleasure to make someone smile..


----------



## hopelessromantic1 (Feb 16, 2012)

I agree with everyone saying the nudity is not a dealbreaker...but the way he's responded to you with "He is telling me that I am overreacting, get over it....photography is his passion and regardless I like it or not he will continue to do it. As per him, nudity is only part of the photography and I am being narrow minded. I should get over it" is a bigger problem. He needs to care how you feel and make sure that you are comfortable with what he's doing. If he doesn't, then you have other problems too....


----------



## justonelife (Jul 29, 2010)

I agree with the other posters. I would either tag along to every photo shoot or offer to be the model. If it's so innocent, he shouldn't have any problem with that. The fact that he's so defensive about this club makes me wonder...


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

The next day his club is to meet, grab your purse and get in the car with him.


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

northangie said:


> He is telling me that I am overreacting, get over it....


Just so you know, this comment is straight out of the Cheater's Scriptbook.


----------

